

Startup Idea: Marketplace For Social Media Accounts - apompliano
http://anthonypompliano.com/2013/11/06/startup-idea-marketplace-for-social-media-accounts/

======
byoung2
_Revenue: From a personal perspective, I want the Twitter handle bad enough
that I would be willing to pay for it._

You might be in the minority here. If a new social network comes along, and
byoung is taken, I'll just register byoung2.

Also consider the side effect: if there is a marketplace for social media
accounts, you will encourage squatting. Every new social media platform will
be flooded with new accounts for all celebrities and companies to be resold at
a premium.

